# Groin pull ...how much rest?



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm 42, 5'10'' 165 lbs and have raced bikes seriously most of my life, although not so seriously the last 10 years. I've never been out of shape is what I trying to say.

I need some help determining how much I should layoff the bike and yoga for a mild groin pull. I pulled the groin about 6 weeks ago playing basketball. Nothing too serious, so I took my monthly 5 days off early that month. I got back on the bike with only very mild initial discomfort and some pain several hours after the ride. It's mostly my yoga practice that has been affected. This is starting to turn into one of those annoying, nagging injuries. 

Is that just the way groin injuries are or should I take a week+ off now to avoid years of unnecessary pain? 

Thanks.


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm 39 and am currently in a similar situation with an ankle injury. My philosophy... The longer you're off of it... the sooner you get to get back on it. Take the time. We don't heal nearly as fast as when we were 23. Two weeks sounds reasonable, painful I know, but at least it's the holiday season and not the spring... Oh, and the anti inflammatory train helps. A Yogi? Try Zyflammend. It's herbal and works very well.


----------



## atrack24 (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely give it more than enough time....I have had several of these injuries, and if you come back too early it will nag at you all season. I had to give myself like 3 weeks once...not completely idle time, but lots of it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Wish I could get a groin pull. My wife has been sick for the past week.

Oh, you mean a diff. kind.. :\


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I agree on taking the time.

I pulled my groin playing hockey a month ago. Skipped a game to let it heal (2 weeks off the ice).

10 minutes into the next game it was nagging at me, so I pulled myself out. I had the exact sdame thing you did, mild discomfort while playing, and some good old pain hours later. So I've decided to miss 3 more games (4 week off the ice straight, 6 weeks total) and see what happens.

Talk about a nagging injury. My weekly game is my only outlet with the buds since riding season is over up here. Needless to say, I'm a little peed off at the whole sitiuation.


----------

